# Spring Creek - Gordon County



## riddler

Any news from Spring Creek Club in Gordon County?


----------



## cohutta21

*SPHC Trail Cam Pics*

Hello Riddler...  Here is a few trail cam pics from this week...  As you can tell the dates are not correct on some of them..


----------



## riddler

Good pics... Hunting should be good during Thanksgiving.


----------



## The Professor

Good pics.  I am also still getting some descent trail cam pics from Spring Creek....mostly at night.  Hope to catch a bruiser out cruising this week.  I killed a respectable 9 ptr there last year 1st week of December.


----------



## riddler

Anyone have a report from the rut at Spring Creek in Gordon County?


----------



## The Professor

It has been very slow for me.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin

*Spring Creek Rut*

Saw a nice 8 before season started. Cousin shot this 6 pointer on 11/5. I saw a nice 6 or 7 at least before Thanksgiving (no shot). I shot a doe on 11/26 that had a buck about 5 min behind her (no shot again). Same cousin saw an 8 pointer, no shot. Did see some nice new scrapes near all that action about 2 weeks ago, but nothing since. Only two 6 pointers and 3 does checked out since the beginning on the check station I go by.


----------



## riddler

Seems to have slowed down now since the rut is over.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin

Saw 8 does yesterday. Decided to put one more in the freezer before the season is over. The checkout sheet at  my gate is a little low. 7 does and 3 bucks (Two 6's & a 4 pt).


----------



## riddler

I plan on going 1 more time after Christmas.  Season is almost over.  Keep the updates coming.


----------



## RatherBeHuntin

*Trees down*

Went this morning. Noticed quite a few trees down from the storm last night. At 9:30 I was winded by a herd on the ridge down wind from me. All I saw was 6 or 7 white tails up in the air going over the ridge before I knew what was happening. Hard to hear this morning. Rain water washing down the gulley was too loud to hear anything.


----------



## AlanShort

hey guys im getting on the club in the next couple weeks and live in sonoraville 5 mins from it. my father and brother in law have been on it for few years. If yall plan on doing any food plots or anything hollar at me if you need help. i might go turkey hunting a time or two.


----------



## savedperson

*Membership openings*

I live in Pickens County and I am wondering if there are any openings in the Spring Creek Club. I spoke to a member this week end and he said he thought that there were some openings, but he couldn't remember who I would have to contact. Can anyone help me?


----------



## AlanShort

call randall mulkey. dont know phone number off top of my head but he is in the gordon county phone book. mt olive rd is address. dont know if the deadline is up thinking it is.


----------



## gaz89

Who all is on spring creek this year?


----------



## AlanShort

Here. newbie but been scouting. Dang there are stands everywhere. Ive walked atleast a 1/4th of it and only found one spot where there isnt a stand that looks decent.


----------



## gaz89

I've been on it since I was like 9. I got a real nice 8 off it when I was 16. R u looking on the lake side or over on the dump side?


----------



## AlanShort

both but mainly on the lake side. Alot of the parts on the dump side i cant drive bc 2wd but have walked some of it. My father inlaw and brother in law have been on it for a while


----------



## gaz89

We hunt over on the dump side. It gets a little slippery that's for sure but I'm trying to find some new places on there cause we picked up some new land this year and I wanna check it all out


----------



## AlanShort

Seen that on the map but from what i heard some guys thats been there a while done marked it


----------



## gaz89

That's the only bad thing. I only mark the places I hunt all the time. If I'm just gonna try it out then I'll leave it open.


----------



## gaz89

Im heading over there wed to look around some more. I know a few places that doesn't have sign of people so I'll fill u in with info


----------



## merc123

Any websites for this club?


----------



## Chuck C

I have land that adjoins Spring Creek; how many acres do you guys actually have?


----------



## tkyklr1

Close to 6000 acres.


----------



## AlanShort

Got a 8 pointer and a couple does Friday. Deer were everywhere. Saturday morning took my stepdaughter to try and get her one but like much of the season didn't see anything. Only seen one doe on checkout sheet at shooting range. Any you guys been doing any good?


----------



## Chuck C

This has been my worst season ever!

A tornado hit my property last December and wiped out a lot hardwoods; as such I had the timber salvaged and Virginia pines logged. We still have a tremendous amount of acorns on the ground which always makes it interesting but my deer sightings are way off. I have seen maybe 25% of the deer I saw last year.

The hogs have disappeared as well; mixed blessing.
How about you guys?


----------

